# Cannot Download Photos From Nikon to Lightroom - No Photos Found



## mtatl-mac (Dec 23, 2019)

I am having a problem importing photos with Lightroom Classic 9.1. When I attach my camera (Nikon D750) via USB to my iMac (27 inch, late 2013 - Catalina 10.15.2) and select "import photos and video" the D750 shows in the sidebar of the import dialog but "No Photos Found" appears in the list window.

If I attach the card itself to the iMac via a card reader I see the photos and can transfer them to a folder on my desktop. The Lightroom Impost dialog still does not see them when pointed to the folder on my Desktop.

Through trial and error I determined that after running "Optimize Catalog" the Import dialog does see the files in the folder on my Desktop. It imports them all but shows an error that one file could not be renamed.

I checked the Security & Privacy settings and they are correct.
Any idea what is causing this and how it can be corrected?
Thanks


----------



## Zenon (Dec 23, 2019)

I believe I read about issues downloading from the camera. Not sure if it is the OS or LR. The recommendation was to use a card reader until this is corrected. Sorry I donor know a lot about this because I use a card reader. Only skimming while reading as this didn't effect me.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 23, 2019)

You need to first be sure that you are updated to Catalina 10.15.2.
The recommended method to import is to use a card reader and not use the camera as a card reader.  The camera uses the camera battery for power and  needs to be at full to half charge for performing the transfer. You have only so many recharge cycles on the battery before you need to replace it. Don't waste them transferring photos.

With the latest Catalina version, you should be able to import to LR from the card in the card reader.  If you can't do that, then there may be some file  security  changes still in play.   With Catalina Apple beefed up their file security and lots of Apps had to adjust to the new regimen.  There could be a security issue with the camera as an attached device too. If not a security issue, then the card is self may be failing   Try the import process using a different card.   Which card did you use? SD/SDHC/SDXC?

On the renaming issue, Check that file to see if the new constructed name would cause a conflict in that folder or if the new constructed name would conform to the legal naming standards for Mac files.


----------



## gary.webb-fuse (Jan 2, 2020)

I am having the same issue with my Canon 6D mark ll. I had not been out in a while and after taking some shots yesterday I was unable to load them from the camera into LightroomCC. LR recognized the camera, but gave me the "No Photos found" message. I switched to my backup camera and tried it, but the results were the same. I was able to load them to the hard drive using a card reader and take them into LR from there. I hear this is a problem with 10.15.2, but I haven't seen much written about it. Do we have to wait for 10.15.3 for a fix? Any help appreciated. thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 3, 2020)

gary.webb-fuse said:


> I am having the same issue with my Canon 6D mark ll. I had not been out in a while and after taking some shots yesterday I was unable to load them from the camera into LightroomCC. LR recognized the camera, but gave me the "No Photos found" message. I switched to my backup camera and tried it, but the results were the same. I was able to load them to the hard drive using a card reader and take them into LR from there. I hear this is a problem with 10.15.2, but I haven't seen much written about it. Do we have to wait for 10.15.3 for a fix? Any help appreciated. thanks


Yes, this could very well be a problem that can only be fixed by Apple.


----------



## Davo (Jan 4, 2020)

I have the same problem with my Nikon D850 and its XQD card not importing via the USB cable. I use latest updated versions of Lightroom and Catalina to a 2015  27 " iMac. Reluctant to blow £100 on a quality reader such as the Sony when the cable did fine for me. 
I have for now got round the issue by importing via the cable to Bridge. But it was so much easier direct to Lightroom.


----------



## gary.webb-fuse (Jan 4, 2020)

I am hoping the problem is resolved in 10.15.3 - whenever it arrives.


----------



## klbe (Jan 30, 2020)

I had the same problem after updating to Catalina and was disturbed when I read all those comments here about others in the same situation. I did however find a solution and it is due to the security with Apple products that they do not allow programs to communicate with external sources by default. You have to manually allow LR to communicate with your camera (or something like that).
This worked for me so try it out:
Bring up the system preferences on you MAC, select the security and privacy icon and afterwards the privacy tab, scroll down to 'files and folders', make sure Adobe Lighroom and Photoshop have full rights.


----------



## gary.webb-fuse (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I tried this and it made no difference, but the issue has been fixed with the release of OS 10.15.3 for the MAC.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 30, 2020)

Davo said:


> I have the same problem with my Nikon D850 and its XQD card not importing via the USB cable. I use latest updated versions of Lightroom and Catalina to a 2015  27 " iMac. Reluctant to blow £100 on a quality reader such as the Sony when the cable did fine for me.
> I have for now got round the issue by importing via the cable to Bridge. But it was so much easier direct to Lightroom.


I got this one from Amazon for $20USD 【Upgraded Version】 Rocketek XQD Reader. XQD Card Reader: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics.  I use it with my XQD card from my Z7 and Catalina 10.15.x


----------



## gary.webb-fuse (Jan 30, 2020)

clee01l said:


> I got this one from Amazon for $20USD 【Upgraded Version】 Rocketek XQD Reader. XQD Card Reader: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics.  I use it with my XQD card from my Z7 and Catalina 10.15.x


The 10.15.3 upgrade should fix the import problem. It worked for me.


----------

